# Suche Programm um Hardware-Daten automatisch auszulesen



## pcgh-abonist (28. März 2009)

Guten Morgen Community!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, das automatisch (selbstausführend) Hardware-Daten einen Computers ausliest und speichert. 

Mein Anliegen ist eigentlich sehr simpel: 
Wenn mich in meinem Freundes- oder Verwandtenkreis jemand um Hilfe fragt, weil ein Problem am PC ist, würde ich gern per ICQ oder E-Mail ein Programm schicken können 
-- das ohne Installation, nur durch das bloße Ausführen einen Hardware-Bericht erstellt und in einer Datei speichert -- 
die der Betroffene mir dann zurücksenden kann und ich bescheid weis, was für Hardware vorhanden ist (z.B. um Treiber zu laden können).

Danke im Vorraus
MfG


----------



## Klutten (28. März 2009)

Ich kenne zwar kein Programm, welches deine Belange unterstützt, du könntest aber mit Teamviewer auf die Rechner deiner Bekannten direkt zugreifen, sofern diese noch lauffähig sind. Das Tool muss nicht installiert werden und ist sehr einfach in der Handhabung. Nach der verbauten Hardware und Treibern kannst du dann selbst schauen.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2009)

Noch simpler (solange es sich um Windows-Rechner handelt): DXDiag ist schon dabei, das kann die Hardwareausstattung eines Rechners einfach in eine Textdatei abspeichern ("Alle Informationen speichern"), also muss kein Extraprogramm installiert werden.


----------



## kc1992 (28. März 2009)

Ja Octocore hat Recht!
Am einfachsten machst du das mit DXDiag da kannst du die kompletten Informationen, die Windows über das System deines Freundes ausliest abspeichern und sie können es dir zuschicken..
Ansonsten finde ich, dass Everest Home/Ultimate Trial auf jedem halbwegs geordneten PC installiert sein sollte  Zieht ja auch nicht den riesenanteil vom Speicher 
Gruß 
kc1992


----------



## pcgh-abonist (31. März 2009)

Danke euch!


----------



## Falcon (3. April 2009)

Wollte auch DxDiag vorschlagen. Da gibt es sicherlich auch ein Befehlszeilenkommando um die die dxdiag.txt zu erstellen. Brauchst also nur noch eine Batch Datei vorzubereiten und diese verschicken.


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2009)

Falcon schrieb:


> Wollte auch DxDiag vorschlagen. Da gibt es sicherlich auch ein Befehlszeilenkommando um die die dxdiag.txt zu erstellen. Brauchst also nur noch eine Batch Datei vorzubereiten und diese verschicken.



dxdiag /t ausgabedatei
Speichert die TXT-Informationen ohne Nachfrage in der <ausgabedatei> und beendet das Programm.


----------



## djsanny22 (11. April 2009)

Hi 

oder du ladest dir Everest Home Edition runter 
Link: Everest Home Edition 2.20 in System-Utilities - Utilities - Windows | Downloads | ZDNet.de 

das kannste sogar als HTLM,Text, abspechern und das liest alles aus


----------



## Falcon (11. April 2009)

djsanny: Es ging um *möglichst einfach* für andere User. Ein Programm zu verschicken, dass einen im ersten Moment mit der Optionsvielfalt erschlägt und dann von Leuten mit wenig PC Kenntnissen zu verlangen, hier auch noch einen Export in irgendeiner Art zu starten ist Utopie.


----------

